
Hackerspace Passports - LiveTheDream
https://www.noisebridge.net/wiki/Passport
======
LiveTheDream
Downloadable source for the passports; includes PSDs, stamp designs, original
InDesign illustrations all under the CC Attribution NonCom license:
[http://har.ms/blog/downloadable-source-for-hackerspace-
passp...](http://har.ms/blog/downloadable-source-for-hackerspace-passports/)

